# May have to have emergency c-section before 27 weeks. Twin pregnancy



## Penny74

Went for an ultra sound on Wednesday and showing twin A not getting enough nourishment. Sent straight to hospital. I'm currently 26 weeks and 3 days with b/g twins. Have had the 2 shots of steroids and now sit and wait. Apparently we have two choices, once twin A stops getting nourishment we can deliver both or we can let him pass on and try to go to term with baby girl. Right now baby boy looks good from the steroid shots but its a side effect they call the steroid honeymoon. The longest the doctors have seen this last is 9 days. So potentially we may be able to hang on till 27 weeks 3 days. Every day inside counts. I'm just wondering if anyone else has gone through this.


----------



## angelmoma

i dont have any adivse but i just want to wish u lucky nd ur little babys hope everything ends up ok will be praying for the 3 of yous xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey. I also dont have any advise on this but didnt want to read and run. I was in risk for preterm labor (ended up delivering by emcs at 35w) and the doc had told me that after 26w the chances baby will survive increase a lot, after 28 you have a very good survival rate. So i guess if i were in your shoes i d wait for as long as possible and them deliver both babies and hope for the best. But that s just me. Is there any possibility they can deliver your boy but let your girl cooking? Sorry if this sounds stupid but i think i read about such a case somewhere in this forum


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi im sorry your in this situation. if i was in your circumstance i would let them both be delivered by c section after 27weeks. my little girl was born at 29weeks and did brillianty. i know people whos single babies and twins did well born before 29weeks. dont be scared of prem babies thy are so strong and can make it. especially with steroids. my little girl didnt have steroids as she was born too fast. i wish you all the luck in the world on whatever decision you make x


----------



## mwaah

So sorry didnt want to read and run and also dont want to give you the wrong advise.
Do what you feel in your heart is right for your babies.

My friend has 3 year old healthy twins B/G. I dont know if it was the same condition as your situation but at the 20 week scan the boy twin wasnt growing very much as the girl twin was taking all the nutrients, they told her he would die inside and she would just have the little girl. At 30 weeks she still had 2 heartbeats and one tiny baby and a normal growth baby inside her. She went into hospital and at 35 weeks she delivered a 3lb baby boy and a nearly 6lb baby girl.

She took the risk as at 20 weeks there was no way to save both so she chose to save the girl and now has two perfect children.

I think at 27 weeks there is so much they can do for babies these days. Hope it all works out for all 3 of you ..hugs xxx


----------



## Perfect_pink

My advice is to try and wait it out as long as possible i was in the same position but with a single pregnancy i had the 2 shots of steriods but only made it to 25+3 when i had to have an emcs , if i had the choice again id wait it out aslong as possible, the chance of survival is very high as previous posters have said but in my case it wasnt ment to be, if you wait it out i imagine you would hospitalised or kept a very close watch, im sorry if i sound glum im just giving my experience, im sure your twinnies are going to be just fine x x x


----------



## chocolatecat

hi hon,
my friend had a similar ish situation, with twin to twin transfusion. They gave her the 48 hours of steroids and an emcs at 26 weeks. Both boys are now 5 and doing great. One had a stroke in NICU and has very mild cerebral palsy, and some mild hearing problems. But they did great. I know that's not the case for every premie, but I'll cross my fingers for you! 
xxx


----------



## Jessica0907

So sorry you're in such a difficult position and hope that your babies do well. I also would deliver them both early if need be, if in your shoes. I feel I would regret my decision later had I chosen in favor of the stronger baby. Ultimately, though, I hope you make the decision that will turn out most favorably for you and your babies. Again, so very sorry.


----------



## Penny74

So still in the hospital. Have made it till 27 weeks today. Waiting for ultra sound to see how things are going. Glad I've been able to get another week in. Everyday they are on the inside is huge. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## mwaah

Hang in there, 27 weeks is good. You are in the best place xxx


----------



## chistiana

So glad your babies are still cooking! Thanks for the update


----------



## iluvmyfamily

I'm so happy your babies are still inside! Maybe you can make it until 30 weeks, just another 3 more weeks. It seems as though they are taking good care of you! GOOD LUCK


----------



## MissMaternal

I also don't have any advice, but wanted to send my best wishes to you for you and your babies. That's great that you've made it to 27 weeks, I hope they carry on cooking for a bit longer xx


----------



## Penny74

First steroid shots are wearing off. Had a rescue shot yesterday. Doctors figure i'll have to have a c-section in the next couple of days. Definitley stressed and worried but hoping for the best.


----------



## Medzi

Penny74 said:


> First steroid shots are wearing off. Had a rescue shot yesterday. Doctors figure i'll have to have a c-section in the next couple of days. Definitley stressed and worried but hoping for the best.

Sending lots of good thoughts your way!! I'm in Calgary too - I think you are under great care. Hope all goes well the next few days for you and the babes! :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

Sending a lot of positive vibes and prayers your way.


----------



## mwaah

Hope all goes well, well done for getting those extra days xxx


----------



## chulie

Every day is one day better than the day before! Hang in there....those babies are in great hands!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Wriggley

hang in there hun! thinking of you!


----------



## chistiana

Thinking of you hun!


----------



## Penny74

We're still hanging in here. At 28w 1d. Ultra sounds have been up and down but good enough to let them stay put. Very grateful for the extra time we've gotten so far. Hopefully we still am squeeze out a few more days.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the update! Glad babies are staying in so far!


----------



## Rikkitikki

Just read through the thread, any updates? :hugs:


----------



## Penny74

Happy Easter everyone! We are shocked and very happy that we still have not had to deliver. The ultra sounds have been up and down but not bad enough to deliver yet. We are very thankful for the extra time we have gotten and are praying we get even more.


----------



## RebeccaG

Also just reading this and sending you lots of positive thoughts and prayers. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Medzi

Stay in there, babies!!


----------



## chistiana

Yaaayyyy so happy with your update!! Go go babies!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck I hope they stay put for a while longer :flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

hoping those babies stay put even a few days more xx


----------



## mara16jade

Amazing news! I hope things continue to go well. :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Glad to see your babies are still cooking! Wishing you the very best xx


----------



## Penny74

Hi everyone. We delivered two beautiful babies on April 3, 2013 at 29 weeks :). Jaxson Adam and Haylee Ryanne are doing great so far and we are so completely in love with them. Thanks to everyone that posted support we are very grateful.


----------



## Medzi

So happy they both arrived and are doing great!!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Fab news that they are doing well!! Congrats on your little bundles xx


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations so pleased to hear they are doing well!


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations!! Enjoy your little miracles!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congratulations! Great news that they're doing so well xx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Just read through your thread...congrats! How big were they? So happy they are both healthy!!! What a blessing!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Congratulations :) im so happy they are both doing well


----------



## mwaah

Congratulations. Glad they are doing well. Hope you are too xxxx


----------



## Rikkitikki

Great news, congrats!!


----------



## bumpsmum

so pleased you hung in there til 29 weeks you did amazing! congratulations xx


----------



## angelmoma

congrats :) so glad there doing well x


----------



## chulie

Congrats!! I am so happy they are here and safe!


----------

